# What Color Cross Do You Solve and Why?



## dChan (Apr 2, 2007)

Also could you say why? Like: "Because that's how my friend taught me", "Its my favorite color" , etc.


----------



## csfield (Apr 2, 2007)

Where's pink on the list?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 2, 2007)

Whatever color's quickest to form the cross.


----------



## Erik (Apr 2, 2007)

Since I solve on at least 3 colors (white, yellow, green) i consider to be more a 'neutral' than a 1 color sover


----------



## dChan (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by csfield_@Apr 2 2007, 09:53 PM
> * Where's pink on the list? *


 Pink? So does that mean red is across from pink or is it orange?

I would have my own custom colors but right now I'm trying to get fast, so changing my stickers would be stupid considering I'm a month away from my first comp. 

Sometimes I'm tempted to solve whatever color is the quickest(e.g. 3 edges are already placed) but once I'm done with the cross I'm lost. So for me it is better to have slow cross + fast f2l rather than fast cross + slow f2l. I say F2L only because I can solve LL of any color fast, but for some reason I can't solve F2L of any other color fast. 

BTW, I solve green cross. That's how I learned to do it from my solution book. But now I do it the speedcuber way of course(cobo edge placing or fastest way).


----------



## Arakron (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm color neutral, because I wasn't introduced to the idea of deciding on the cross color before the solve until well after I had started cubing. It was a problem when I first started figuring out Fridrich F2L, but now I never have issues with it.


----------



## pjk (Apr 3, 2007)

I solve white since that was the way I learned.


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 3, 2007)

I start on Green since it's my favourite color.  (Have a look at my video in my signature. you'll see)

It's funny I didn't know so many others do this as well


----------



## Fireman32 (Apr 3, 2007)

I solve the green side first as that is how I learned how.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 3, 2007)

I used to be color neutral 20 years ago. Once I started speedcubing I decided to switch to white.

On 2x2x2 and 5x5x5 I am completely color neutral. On 4x4x4 I have a preference for white, yellow, any other color.

My niece uses orange and my nephew starts at green, because that are their favorite colors. They don't have internet so they can't vote here.

Is being color-neutral an advantage or disadvantage for blindfolded.
Advantage: Start on easiest color
Disadvantage: Slower to decide where each piece should go


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Apr 3 2007, 06:15 AM
> * I used to be color neutral 20 years ago. Once I started speedcubing I decided to switch to white.
> 
> On 2x2x2 and 5x5x5 I am completely color neutral. On 4x4x4 I have a preference for white, yellow, any other color.
> ...


 I don't know too much about blindfolded cubing but I''m pretty sure you don't start out by doing a cross. I believe for most methods you first orient the corners then edges, and once there oriented then you permute them in the same order.

I use white for my cross but I'm working on being neutral. I see it as a disadvantage to have to be locked into using one color. I chose white simply because it stands out the most, and I'm also colorblind (I mainly with get mixed up with red and green) so if I tried to use red or green I'd get really messed up, ha ha .


----------



## dChan (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow, 28% so far solve green! And the obvious would be most people solve white- that's what Tyson and a whole bunch of other cubers do.

And your bld description is a little off InfernoFighter.IV.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dChan_@Apr 3 2007, 12:28 PM
> * Wow, 28% so far solve green! And the obvious would be most people solve white- that's what Tyson and a whole bunch of other cubers do.
> 
> And your bld description is a little off InfernoFighter.IV. *


 I was also surprised that so many people use green. Ha ha, sorry about the BLD explanation, I don't really know much about Blindfold cubing. I should have thought before I posted about it.

Does anyone know if any of the top cubers use a color other than white?


----------



## dChan (Apr 3, 2007)

That's alright, man. BTW, most cubers solve BLD like this: Orient all pieces. Then permute all pieces that are not already in their place. This is usually 4-steps. It is a bit more complicated, but that's basicallywhat it is.

And I believe Lars Petrus doesn't use white, but he doesn't use a cross either so I don't know if that counts, lol.


Power to the GREEN CROSSERS!


----------



## tenderchkn (Apr 4, 2007)

I don't know if color neutralness helps or hurts for BLD, but I think the fact that most (if not all) BLD solvers start with the same U and F colors speak for itself. There's no way you can memorize the cube in a decent amount of time if you had to think about colors. Besides, it only helps with orientation which doesn't take that long - the permutation cycles are the same no matter what.


----------



## dbeyer (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm color Neutral. I voted orange, as it's my favorite color. I'm really good with orange and red. I'm working on yellow and white. I'd have to say opp color neutrality is an awsome concept proposed by Richard Patterson.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 4, 2007)

dbeyer: Why did you vote orange, there is an option for neutral.

tenderchkn: That's what I meant for blindfolded color neutrality. Not for a cross, but for the starting position.


----------



## aznblur (Apr 4, 2007)

I always do white, since I started cubing on white, and I'm used to it.


----------



## ArminK (Jul 11, 2007)

I use white Both because I learned it that way, but also because I think it is the colour which is easiest to spot


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 11, 2007)

I use white just because that's how I learned on teh internetz.


----------



## deKeijzer (Jul 11, 2007)

I solve white first because they are the easiest for me to recognize. 
But if yellow clearly has a faster cross I`ll use yellow, thats the transition I can make without having troubles.


----------



## dudemanpp (Jul 11, 2007)

I always start on white. I use Fridrich so when I am doing my C/E pairs I like to stay on the same color color scheme. I've tried the cross on other colors and it is very difficult to do it IMHO. They also stick out (they contrast the other colors well).

Although I kind of wish that I was taught that way ( I learned from Thrawst).


----------



## icke (Jul 12, 2007)

i learned to solve it with white and i alsow spot the pices faster. i know yellow is on top and i recognise the olls and plls cases faster that way. if somebody else started solving the cube on a different color i always have to look longer to find the right algo.


----------



## HelloiamChow (Jul 12, 2007)

I use white. It stands out. Easy to find during F2L.


----------



## hait2 (Jul 12, 2007)

i use blue. i forget why, but i don't regret it at all because white is such an easy color to have on the top since in f2l i can focus on just the "things that have colors" so to say. and plus if i ever get around to learning oll's, white sticks out so it will be easy recognition. i'm not too worried about instant cross recognition, i <3 my 15seconds

edit: i should clarify i use japanese color scheme


----------



## Todd (Jul 12, 2007)

I do White, purely because in my eyes it stands out the most.


----------



## blindfold cube (Jul 12, 2007)

I always do the cross on the white face. When i first started learning how to do a Rubik's Cube, I started on that side because it had the logo. If i go to another side ts start the cross, my mind gets confused with colors.


----------



## Sturkman11 (Jul 16, 2007)

I use white cross, b/c when i learned how to solve, my friend told me it was more efficent, and you can recgonize it a lot easier. :>


----------



## Zhanchi1 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Color cross?*

Color neutral


----------



## Specs112 (Feb 23, 2012)

White


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 23, 2012)

White obviously; it is common knowledge that white crosses lead to faster solves


----------



## cubernya (Feb 23, 2012)

Currently, I don't

When I voted, I was CN


----------



## VincentLombardo (Feb 23, 2012)

I chose red early in my cubing adventure. Perhaps it 'stuck out' more. Every student I have taught has switched to red. Although I think I'm apart of little group of red cross solvers, I don't think it matters what color as long as the color is easy for your eyes to examine for lookahead..


----------



## conn9 (Feb 23, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> White obviously; it is common knowledge that white crosses lead to faster solves


Only if you're used to white. I use white, but thats only because badmephisto said it would be quickest. I wish I'd listened to Dan Brown (who taught me) and stayed CN. Its too late and time consuming to switch back now.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm ALMOST fully CN, but I still have quite a heart for yellow.

YELLOW ALL THE WAY, BABY!! XD

I only chose that color because most of other single color cubers use white. I wanted to be a little out-of-the-ordinary, but still avoid having trouble spotting colors just because the color wasn't bright enough. That was a stupid thing to think though. I should have known better and started the road to color neutrality WAY before I actually started it.


----------



## HeyCuber (Feb 23, 2012)

I originally learned to solve green. Then after a 3-year break I switched to white. Now I'm colour neutral.


----------



## Sillas (Feb 23, 2012)

Other color combinations
white and yellow


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## aznanimedude (Feb 23, 2012)

white, it had the pretty logo on it.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 23, 2012)

orange, favorite colour


----------



## Iggy (Feb 23, 2012)

I started with white. Now I'm using both white and yellow. I can use orange, but it kinda sucks...


----------



## ZincK_NOVA (Feb 23, 2012)

I used to be colour neutral when I CFOP'd but for some reason I struggle with ZZ in anything other than white line and blue/green front (blue is better but green is still reasonable).
I can still go neutral whenever I get bored and FreeFOP though.
How exactly can one be neutral with ZZ? is it feasible to try to be EO colour neutral or should I just worry about line?


----------



## applemobile (Feb 23, 2012)

White, because the logo is on it. I have OCD and the thoughts of having the logo on the side, or anywhere other than central during a solve makes my skin crawl.


----------



## ZincK_NOVA (Feb 23, 2012)

I know what you mean; I have to make sure all of my logos have the blue face on their top side before putting that cube down.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Feb 23, 2012)

White, I was taught using white and when I solve with any other colors, my times like triple.


----------



## scrubofcubes (Feb 23, 2012)

White, it's easiest to see and now that i'm used to it, i can't use other colors :/


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Feb 24, 2012)

Green, blue, and white. I originally learned green from the Dan Brown videos. The blue came naturally after green. Honestly, I just randomly tried doing white cross and got the same times. I think the reason is watching so many videos of white cross I can just do it easily.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm color neutral.


----------



## emolover (Feb 24, 2012)

I am color neutral for most methods. For Roux I use blue/green blocks and for ZZ I use green for EO line.


----------



## Windsor (Feb 24, 2012)

I usually solve for white because it stands out the most, but I am able to solve any color cross without a problem.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 24, 2012)

i use white, just because i started off with it.
now if i try to solve with any other color, i sometimes get confused with the LL.


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 24, 2012)

Blue, it's my favorite color. Initially, I wanted to be color neutral, but I'd always turn to blue.


----------



## JasonK (Feb 24, 2012)

Started with white because badmephisto.
Added yellow because Erik.

So W/Y.


----------



## mDiPalma (Feb 24, 2012)

Companies print their logo on the white side because it will have the greatest contrast and be the most visible. They want to advertise their company. Therefore, I figured I was supposed to solve the cube with the white face on top and yellow EOline on the bottom.

I do not normally wear printed t-shirts inside-out nor wear my watch with the "timex" facing my wrist. 

The logo is supposed to face up. I think.


----------



## ressMox (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm color neutral now but started off solving with white cross. Not really any particular reason, white just seemed to be the most 'normal' color on the cube


----------



## JohnLaurain (Feb 24, 2012)

I can do either blue or green cross, but I only do blue if it's a really easy cross (only 3 moves or something like that). I do it because I learned 4x4x4 first, and turned to Dan Brown's tutorial to solve the 3x3x3 stage.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm CN because thats how you get the easiest crosses.


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Feb 24, 2012)

cause the tutorial started with white.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 24, 2012)

colour neutral


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 24, 2012)

Color Neutral 

Not visual dependent, I can solve with any color scheme(I have the same times with the Japanese color scheme).


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 24, 2012)

I originally used a green cross because that's how the beginner's instructions taught me, but I decided to switch to white because the majority of other cubers used white crosses.


----------



## A Leman (Feb 24, 2012)

I am color neutral because I enjoy taking advantage of easy crosses that allow more insight during inspection. I started with green though and still seem to have slightly better recognition with a green cross.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 24, 2012)

A Leman said:


> I am color neutral





A Leman said:


> seem to have slightly better recognition with a green cross.


----------



## CubicNL (Feb 24, 2012)

Colour neutral


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 24, 2012)

I dont start with a cross.


----------



## mwcuber98 (Feb 25, 2012)

Color neutral; but by choice, green. No particular reason.


----------



## Naillig (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh I'm colour neutral because when I learnt it from Pogobat (Dan Brown) in his tips he said to always look for the easiest cross to complete. I followed that tip and I'm happy to be colour neutral.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 25, 2012)

When using CFOP I work best with either White or Yellow (no bias between them) cross because those are the blocks I simply picked right from the beginning.


----------



## pady (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow, I'm surprised that there are so many color neutral people. I learned solving the cross on white, but meanwhile I solve on yellow at least as good as on white [correct english?]. I also can do it in blue but I'm ~5 seconds slower than on white/yellow.


----------



## LouisCormier (Feb 25, 2012)

I started with blue because it is my favorite colour and afterward I started doing blue and green.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Feb 25, 2012)

started on green, but just started with white since it's slightly easier to spot. 
I got a white V-cube 5 a few months ago and although i love the cube, i cannot for the life of me get used to black stickers.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 25, 2012)

Full CN.


----------



## pdilla (Feb 25, 2012)

Green. Favorite Color.

Learning color neutral though.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 25, 2012)

Black and yellow. Black because I learned F2L from LanceTBK, I used to be CN. Thanks Lance. Yellow aswell because I got used to it really quickly at about 25 sec average (I think someone posted a video in the race to sub 20 thread and a bunch of people said it was good to see them do a few solves on yellow).


----------



## MostEd (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't solve with a cross


----------



## pgrules99 (Feb 25, 2012)

Color nuteral.


----------



## Halimua (Feb 25, 2012)

Green. Because it's was first that came to mind when I decided to start doing same color cross everytime (quite early on in my learning process). Thinking about going color neutral at some point, but probably not yet. (Gonna try to get my sub 1min first.)


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Feb 26, 2012)

I solve my cube with a white cross too, for me its the easiest color to recognize when doing F2l. I've tried changing it up and solving it on a different side but my times get slower so I stick with white. Although training your eye to solve it with great speed on each side is more beneficial in a competition, and this is also how Feliks solves a cube.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 26, 2012)

Halimua said:


> Green. Because it's was first that came to mind when I decided to start doing same color cross everytime (quite early on in my learning process). Thinking about going color neutral at some point, but probably not yet. (Gonna try to get my sub 1min first.)


 
The sooner you transition, the better. Apparently...


----------



## NOLAcuber (Feb 26, 2012)

I stared with white cross for the first month. Then found this site and all of the suggestions of being CN. I'm glad I started early with it because I think I would have a problem switching now. I get very set in my ways.


----------



## Sessinator (Feb 26, 2012)

I am opposite color neutral. I originally learned how to solve the cube by making a white cross first, but once I started averaging around the 20s I decided to try out yellow. It wasn't a difficult switch and I've been opposite color neutral since.


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 26, 2012)

Blue front with white line.


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 26, 2012)

Learned to be color neutral when i started cubing and have never tried to just solve on one color i find it easier that way


----------



## jeff081692 (Feb 26, 2012)

Started with blue because I liked blue. Switched to green because I liked green. Switched to color neutral because I wanted to get faster.


----------



## frankvanhoof (Feb 27, 2012)

When I was starting to learn CFOP I was lucky enough to hear that color neutrality is a good thing, while listening to Cube Cast. Being color neural from the beginning seems to be easier than transitioning to it after you learn a method. But I wonder if learning a method in a color neutral manner makes the learning period longer.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 27, 2012)

I use white just because I started using it, and got used to it, and now have really bad recognition on other colors.
Currently trying to become bi-CN (white and yellow)


----------



## sub20cuber (Sep 5, 2013)

I do green because its my fav colour and ive noticed on avg green has the best fingertrickable cross solutions for me


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 5, 2013)

I use white because badmephisto said that color neutral and one color cross doesn't make that big of a difference, so I just use white.


----------



## maxcube (Sep 5, 2013)

I originally used green, because the first tutorial I watched used green, but I heard that white is what everyone else used, so I switched to that. This was pretty early on, I've been using white every since. I really should try to become at least yellow-write neutral, but I figure there are more important areas I need to work on currently.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 5, 2013)

White, because the speedsolving wiki page on F2L has white bottom. :fp

Not even kidding, I learned F2L solely from that wiki page.


----------



## KCuber (Sep 5, 2013)

currently orange/red but I started out with orange. I chose orange because when I was a noob I got a maru 2x2 that had florescent orange stickers and I was like, "oh that looks cool. Imma do 50 solves starting on that color because it's so awesome."


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 5, 2013)

I started out green because that's how I learned it originally. Then started doing white so it was easier to follow all the youtube tutorials so I didn't do green anymore. Then decided to do both white and yellow. So now I'm W/Y neutral.


----------



## MrDemir (Sep 5, 2013)

Blue :/ Becouse of Mats Valk !


----------



## KiwiCuber (Sep 5, 2013)

I solve orange cross only normally, very rarely i solve red if its a really good start/orange is horrible. Chose orange cause when my two friends taught me the first thing they said was pick a colour and i just said orange, then never changed


----------



## IcyBlade (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm color neutral, but I favor red, idk why. I used to be a white cross solver, because that is how I learned. I'm still somewhat new to cubing so it was easy to switch (despite being sub 20).


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 5, 2013)

I donut solve crosses...lol. But in all seriousness, when I used to use CFOP, white or yello, cuz ets easy


----------



## kcl (Sep 5, 2013)

I voted white, because I suppose that's my 'main' color. However, I can get equally good times on yellow, and do so often. I'm pretty sure close to half of my sub 10s have been with yellow cross..


----------



## Torch (Sep 5, 2013)

Green. The little booklet that comes with the cube teaches green cross.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 5, 2013)

started on green, switched to CN when I averaged over 2 minutes


----------



## JasonK (Sep 6, 2013)

White because of badmephisto, and yellow because Erik said opposite-neutral was easy (it was) and useful (definitely).


----------



## ahmfast1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Green, thanks Dan Brown


----------



## Tarhilion (Sep 6, 2013)

In reality, I just solve whatever color will be the quickest to solve in that solve.


----------



## Edward (Sep 6, 2013)

Green, then blue, then Color Neutral, then White.
Now I'm an Orange bottom (not always cross) solver. Sometimes red.

I might call on my CN past if I see something juicy


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 6, 2013)

90%white, yellow if I remember to look at yellow cross and it's good.

At my new school I've come across 6 people who could solve the cube in a few minutes, and all but one used orange cross. Weird.


----------



## Himandthatguy (Sep 6, 2013)

I started out solving the green cross first because I began with the pogobat video, but then I became color neutral after starting to get sub-1 minute solves. My friend always starts with the green cross, despite his efforts to become color neutral.


----------



## rj (Sep 6, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> started on green, switched to CN when I averaged over 2 minutes



Ben! Welcome back!

I'm reverse CN on white.


----------



## ianliu64 (Sep 6, 2013)

White. And only white.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 6, 2013)

When I used CFOP, I was CN. I don't do crosses anymore.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 6, 2013)

started on white switched to CN when I averaged 25-30 2 years ago. I favor white. I avg 20ish now. My singles range from 16-25


----------



## Frubix (Sep 6, 2013)

rj said:


> Ben! Welcome back!
> 
> I'm reverse CN on white.



That's called opposite neutral


----------



## szalejot (Sep 6, 2013)

I use white.
Because I started from it (when learning LBL) and I am not CN.


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 6, 2013)

I use yellow EOLine because I solve in WCA scrambling orientation (less rotations, easy to share scrambles with other ZZ-ers).

This translates to a yellow cross when I do CFOP.

As a side note, yellow and green are theoretically the easiest colors to see with the human eyes. I suppose that gives yellow and green cross-makers a slight advantage.

I would like to see some analysis of sub-10 CN solves, where the user notes which color cross they used beside the time. Maybe with 10,000+ data points from the same user, we can identify some pattern of preference or advantage to a single cross color.


----------



## TheRedCuber (Sep 6, 2013)

I start with the white cross and my PB is 39.85. I average around 45. 
do you recommend to switch to CN? Why?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 6, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> As a side note, yellow and green are theoretically the easiest colors to see with the human eyes.



Where do you get this? Link to proof or article?


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Sep 6, 2013)

Green thanks to Pogobat.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 6, 2013)

Yellow and Black (always white cubes).

Lance TBK suggested it would be a good idea to only solve 1 cross colour in the intuitive F2L video I watched, I was previously CN.

At about 25 secs I went to opposite neutral but didn't spend enough time trying to go CN.


----------



## PianoCube (Sep 6, 2013)

Started on white, switched to W/Y opposite neutral when I reached around 30 seconds.
I guess I use white around 60-70% of the time.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Sep 6, 2013)

CN but easiest is yellow.


----------



## rj (Sep 6, 2013)

Frubix said:


> That's called opposite neutral



As well as reverse CN, yes.


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 6, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Where do you get this? Link to proof or article?



The wavelengths of yellow and green are towards the center of the visible light spectrum (ROYGBIV). They are factually easiest for the human eye to detect. This is why road-workers wear green/yellow uniforms with white reflective strips.

Red and purple are slightly more difficult to identify, especially in low light situations.

The effect on cubing would be minimal presumably, but still potentially existent.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 7, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> The wavelengths of yellow and green are towards the center of the visible light spectrum (ROYGBIV). They are factually easiest for the human eye to detect. This is why road-workers wear green/yellow uniforms with white reflective strips.
> 
> Red and purple are slightly more difficult to identify, especially in low light situations.
> 
> The effect on cubing would be minimal presumably, but still potentially existent.



Actually I see a lot of orange uniforms with yellow or white strips. I figure whatever stands out in the road is best. Pylons are usually orange. I've never seen green uniforms. And I find yellow/white most difficult to discern in low light situations while red/orange is easiest because their shades contrast more.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 7, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> And I find yellow/white most difficult to discern in low light situations while red/orange is easiest because their shades contrast more.



Interesting, I find white/yellow very easy to discern in low light, while I constantly mistake red and orange.


----------



## rj (Sep 7, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Interesting, I find white/yellow very easy to discern in low light, while I constantly mistake red and orange.



With what stickers?


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 7, 2013)

rj said:


> With what stickers?



Whatever stickers come on the cube


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 7, 2013)

rj said:


> With what stickers?



thecubicle half brights. Red is darker while orange is brighter. White and yellow are both bright...


----------



## rj (Sep 7, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> thecubicle half brights. Red is darker while orange is brighter. White and yellow are both bright...



That's why I prefer vcube's color scheme. Yellow vs black.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 7, 2013)

rj said:


> That's why I prefer vcube's color scheme. Yellow vs black.



I use black cubes. On the only white cube I have, I have black stickers but then I have a harder time discerning between black/blue.


----------



## rj (Sep 7, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I use black cubes. On the only white cube I have, I have black stickers but then I have a harder time discerning between black/blue.



Try sky blue.


----------



## lunchmaster (Sep 7, 2013)

Roux <3


----------



## rj (Sep 7, 2013)

lunchmaster said:


> Roux <3



What color first block?


----------



## cannon4747 (Sep 7, 2013)

A few days ago, I was bored and started messing around with japanese color scheme (switching yellow and blue) on my old lingyun. On american I can do white and yellow, but I almost always do white. On Japanese I've been practicing blue cross and it's gone pretty horrible thus far but I'm optimistic. Right off the bat, I think I like the color scheme.


----------



## lunchmaster (Sep 7, 2013)

rj said:


> What color first block?


I start with white blue or white green block ( white on bottom and green or blue on the left.)


----------



## YddEd (Sep 7, 2013)

lunchmaster said:


> I start with white blue or white green block ( white on bottom and green or blue on the left.)


You should try being W/Y neutral. It's when you can have any first block as long as white or yellow is on the bottom. I'm W/Y neutral.


----------



## PeaceLuvCubing (Sep 29, 2013)

Green ftw


----------



## Smiles (Sep 29, 2013)

started: green because dan brown told me to do it
learning: white because it's the only colour there that's not part of the rainbow
after a long time: colour neutral because it's super cool

for roux i'm W/Y neutral


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 29, 2013)

White/Yellow neutral.


----------



## ravenguild08 (Sep 29, 2013)

White or yellow, whichever has an easier cross. I can never remember BOY and how the four side colors are located relative to each other, so white and yellow are functionally equivalent to me.
In ZZ, I do a yellow EOLine.


----------



## IQubic (Sep 29, 2013)

I use ZZ. So, no cross, however i always solve with yellow top, blue front.


----------



## Renslay (Sep 29, 2013)

White, but I'm trying switch to red.


----------



## ultimatecuber (Sep 29, 2013)

COLOUR NEUTRALITY IS IN MY BLOOD.

So to speak


----------



## kschiew (Sep 29, 2013)

Color neutral. I started using white first, and later i found out that using yellow is more or less similar to white, so I started becoming white/yellow neutral. Then i was inspired by Feliks' color neutrality. Hence I started practising color neutral. And now I am one, haven't even reached sub 15 though...


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Sep 29, 2013)

White, its easiest for me to recognize.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Sep 29, 2013)

White atm but I've been practicing CN for the last 2 weeks and I'll probably stick with it.


----------



## nibble4bits (Sep 29, 2013)

White, because its the way most beginners method teach. But i regret that! D:!


----------



## Rich (Sep 30, 2013)

White, my friend had taught me to solve with white cross and it just stuck with me


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 30, 2013)

White/Yellow... because its natural for me. Can color neutral but slows me down by about 4-5 seconds so not going to put time into that. I think that two colors gives you plenty of opportunities.

Also.. HAHA green comes in as 2nd most popular single color... well done pogobat.


----------



## NathanWalsh (Dec 28, 2013)

I use red cross because it's the colour I see the best. I find it interesting that not every one has the same perception of colours ex: some have a hard time differentiating red and orange but for me, the problem is white and yellow


----------



## T0M (Dec 28, 2013)

White...
Because that's the way my beginner videos showed xD
I'm going to stick with that for now and hopefully move to CN at a later date.


----------



## TDM (Dec 28, 2013)

T0M said:


> White...
> Because that's the way my beginner videos showed xD
> I'm going to stick with that for now and hopefully move to CN at a later date.


Don't stick with one colour for now. The earlier you start being CN, the easier it is.


----------



## T0M (Dec 28, 2013)

TDM said:


> Don't stick with one colour for now. The earlier you start being CN, the easier it is.



Begin solves using one more colour until I'm comfortable?

Or just straight away start looking for the easiest cross?


----------



## Bossman (Dec 28, 2013)

Theres a few ways of becoming colour neutral I solved different sides until i felt comfortable usually about a week, I did this on all sides and now i can solve on any. But you could try looking for the easiest because that is what colour neutral is all about.


----------



## TDM (Dec 28, 2013)

T0M said:


> Begin solves using one more colour until I'm comfortable?
> 
> Or just straight away start looking for the easiest cross?


Try looking for the easiest cross. That is why people are colour neutral - to have easier crosses. To begin with, give yourself more inspection time to let you look at all 6 colours; with practise, you'll be able to do it faster.
If you really don't like that, start doing yellow for a while. It's quite similar to doing just white. Then go on to another pair of opposites (e.g. red/orange), then onto the last two (e.g. blue/green). But the first way is definitely better; because you haven't been cubing for long you shouldn't find it as difficult as you would if you were to start later.

E: also, answering the original question, I don't do crosses.


----------



## Mario22 (Dec 28, 2013)

I solve the white cross because when I started cubing people said "Start from the white face". I've tried doing the yellow one, but my f2l becomes too bad.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 28, 2013)

All colors, but I'm not good at all for cross!


----------



## AmazingCuber (Dec 28, 2013)

I am solve the white cross. I'm not color neutral because I am too lazy and it is hard at my speed. Also, I can see benefits from solving only on white, as I think I can recognize better and just get better instincts for white. Also, on 4x4 using yau, I think it is better without color neutrality.


----------



## LNZ (Dec 28, 2013)

From first solve of a 3x3, I was and always will be color neutral.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Dec 28, 2013)

White because learn2cube.com teaches white. I also do yellow crosses. I don't do any other colour except when I see anything more than a triple xcross, which I've never seen.


----------



## rj (Dec 28, 2013)

Opposite CN.


----------



## kcl (Dec 28, 2013)

White because.. Liek every1 uses dat 
And yellow because I get plenty of crosses on that as well.


----------



## ilikecubing (Dec 29, 2013)

White & yellow , because its a habit for me now


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 29, 2013)

Colour Neutral because I decided after a month of cubing that it would be a good idea to breed out a colour dependence for small speed increases down the road.


----------



## Ruben (Dec 29, 2013)

i used to be color neutral with the beginners method, but now i only solve the white cross


----------



## NZCuber (Dec 29, 2013)

Currently white/yellow cross color because they were the colors I originally started with. Tried becoming color neutral and am sub 20 color neutral but I struggle trying to adapt it into my regular solves. Now just learnt zz and am now averaging 18-20 seconds with it and making it my main method.


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 11, 2017)

I use white because I learned that way. Now it is going to be hard to change, if I do


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 11, 2017)

Bump

color neutral b/c it is fazt


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 12, 2017)

White/Black and Yellow

I learned on white but I became dual neutral when I was averaging 18ish.


----------



## genericcuber666 (Mar 12, 2017)

imo cn is dumb, so much effort in inspection when you could be looking for a good first pair


----------



## Silverback (Mar 12, 2017)

genericcuber666 said:


> imo cn is dumb, so much effort in inspection when you could be looking for a good first pair


It depends on how you inspect the cube. I can find made f2l pairs within 1 or 2 seconds. Then I can try to preserve them or to integrate them into my cross to form an xcross.
Also edges that are just one move from being solved are easy to spot and usually lead to an easy cross solution.


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 12, 2017)

Colour neutral because that's how I learned and I see no point in switching


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 12, 2017)

Green because the Rubik's instruction book taught it that way.


----------



## turtwig (Mar 12, 2017)

genericcuber666 said:


> imo cn is dumb, so much effort in inspection when you could be looking for a good first pair



But you have an easier time finding the first pair after you've found an easy cross.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 12, 2017)

cn because my dad told me to when I first started cubing (keep in mind that he didn't know how to solve a cube then)


----------



## DELToS (Mar 12, 2017)

White + Yellow neutral because I learned on white and adding yellow wasn't too difficult because same F2L colors


----------



## Meow (Mar 12, 2017)

CN because i decided to switch when i averaged 10.


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 12, 2017)

White bottom Blue front with ZZ 'cause Phil said to use colours that you like and he has a good taste in colours.
I can do White bottom Orange front but am 2-3 seconds slower and I don't practice with that orientation at all.

When I used to CFOP, I was dual W/Y tho


----------



## EmperorZant (Mar 12, 2017)

I originally wanted to solve white, but for some reason, it felt easier to find yellow pieces. So I started out solving Yellow cross for a little over a year, until I was inspired to become color neutral, which I did using jskyler's tutorial.
So now I'm very happily color neutral!


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 13, 2017)

Green, because thesergsb's youtube tutorial


----------



## Elo13 (Mar 13, 2017)

x2/y for Roux because I was told it's the best. CN for CFOP because easy crosses.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 13, 2017)

Full color neutral on CFOP, about 35 seconds. Color neutral Yau for 4-7, but if I don't see anything I'll usually start with white/yellow on 7x7, blue/green 4-6. White star on megaminx. White EOLine with red front for ZZ, averaging about 1:00 when I time those solves.


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Mar 13, 2017)

Colour neutral using CFOP, I average sub - 30. I switched because I got bored of solving on white every time and wanted to learn something new


----------



## phreaker (Mar 13, 2017)

ZZ - Y2 neutral for the most part. Can be full Y. I don't tend to do x2 neutral often enough to claim it. But it isn't that uncomfortable. With a bit of practice it'd be usable.

White on bottom, yellow top, Blue/Green fronts.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Mar 13, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> White bottom Blue front with ZZ 'cause Phil said to use colours that you like and he has a good taste in colours.
> I can do White bottom Orange front but am 2-3 seconds slower and I don't practice with that orientation at all.


Same here, because they're obviously the best colours.


Spoiler



But really because it just made the tutorial easier to follow.


I'm about 2 seconds slower with orange front but it takes a dozen or so warm up solves to get into it because I'm so used to blue in front.

On Roux, I try to be x2 y neutral but I tend to fall back to my ZZ colours if there are no obvious blocks.

On CFOP and Petrus, I'm fully colour neutral, but I barely average around 40 seconds so it's not like that means anything.


----------



## Poketube6681 (Mar 13, 2017)

I solve with Roux, but I usually have a white bottom.


----------



## kameron9291 (Mar 16, 2017)

Red, idk why I watched alot of tutorials when I started, redkb maybe??but I didn't use his last layer method...


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 16, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Green because the Rubik's instruction book taught it that way.


I learnt from there too! The 7 Step Solution guide right? Anyway, I solve with white and yellow now... I think I must've switched when I started looking at YouTube videos. I want to be CN though...


----------



## #CubingForPeace (Mar 16, 2017)

I solve a white cross just coz' its the colour of peace.


----------



## Lemonsushi (Mar 22, 2017)

White. That's the way I learned.


----------



## Megaminxer (Mar 13, 2018)

I used to solve green cross but now I solve white/blue cross (I use Japanese Color Scheme)


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 17, 2018)

I do my First Block yellow and white neutrual


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (Mar 17, 2018)

I don't solve a cross! But I am opposite color neutral. (white and yellow)


----------



## CubingRF (Mar 17, 2018)

I always do white but sometimes find myself doing yellow because why not it's easier.


----------



## Mustapha (Mar 29, 2018)

I solve my cross on white and yellow
But mostly white though.....but i'd really like to be colour neutral

Is there a way to learn colour neutrality?


----------



## Hazel (Mar 29, 2018)

White because I learned it that way, but also yellow because it's an easy addition.
@Mustapha there is! There's a whole thread dedicated to transitioning here.


----------



## Hero (Mar 29, 2018)

Color neutral because everyone's becoming CN these days.


----------



## Mustapha (Mar 29, 2018)

T


Aerma said:


> White because I learned it that way, but also yellow because it's an easy addition.
> @Mustapha there is! There's a whole thread dedicated to transitioning here.


Okay thanks


----------

